# "Patchy" double rex girl



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi all, some of you may have read about this little girl on under the Rat Health section. Figured it was time to post some pictures now that shes feeling better. She is still on a soft diet but is doing well. Here she is:

This is her in her small wire cage as we thought she'd do less climbing not feeling well.. :roll: 


















And some exploring on the couch:


























I thought these were funny..
Up









Almost









TADA!










She's such a silly little girl. She is still learning not to try and leap from your hands when picked up and trembles when held/touched as she is not used to human contact, but we're working on that.


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

What a funny little monkey! She's so adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

So cute, in that weird way that the nakies are.

I love the bottom pics, You should post them in the funniest rat pic topic


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

awww what a cutie!! those big ears are so adorable


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

She is adorable! I think she kind of looks like an armadillo, especially in the first pic.


----------



## phineas_r (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, those markings really look one of a kind. She is gorgeous. I'd use her to pick up women (or men, if you're so inclined). A++.


----------



## k9luver (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh she's definitely a silly girl. And with her fur changing so much...she's always interesting. When I had to take her in to see the vet today, she laughed at her and tried to figure out where these new patches of fuzz came from


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What a cute and unique rattie!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh that is adorable. my nakie is simply nakie, but pathworks are always so much fun. i just want to rub her belly. <33

click!:


----------



## windyhill (Apr 19, 2008)

She is so cute


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

omg she's so adorable. i love the last pic of her standing up >^.^<


----------



## gemalouise (Oct 29, 2007)

oh my she is so cute nice markings


----------

